# Hello how are you



## ~ceLine~

Hi all!

I've a Romanian friend and I want to write her in her own language.
How can I say "*Hello, how are you? Is everything okay? You always writed me in my language now it's my turn!"* 

Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

My try:

*Bună, ce mai faci? E totul în regulă? Mereu mi-ai scris în limba mea, acum e rândul meu!*


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you!


----------



## mateo19

My Romanian isn't top notch, but Trisia's translation looks good!


----------



## Grefsen

~ceLine~ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've a Romanian friend and I want to write her in her own language.
> How can I say "*Hello, how are you? *


I will start working soon with someone from Bucharest and wanted to send him a short message in Romanian starting with "Hello Daniel, How are you?"

Would the following be correct?

"Bună Daniel, Ce mai faci?"

Multumesc anticipat pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

That should work just fine - see my note about relationship and politeness plural in your other thread. If you want to discuss specifics, please open another thread.

farscape - moderator.


----------



## Grefsen

farscape said:


> That should work just fine - see my note about relationship and politeness plural in your other thread. If you want to discuss specifics, please open another thread.


Thank you very much!


----------

